# HELP WITH MYSTERY OF A KROMA WITH A 5K BEZEL



## luisma (Dec 9, 2014)

:wave: Hi everyone, 

I have a Kroma with a 5K bezel I bought a long time ago before I started to write more detailed descriptions on my Excel spreadsheet about my collection of Surefire lights. This is one of those lights I have no clue about ever since I bought it a long time ago I put it on my of the shelves and forgot about it until now. 
Can anyone help me please with a little history of why this Kroma came with this 5K bezel most of the 5K bezels I have seen come with some other lights most of them being the PK Prototypes and the DEF's Darpa lights. Any little bit of help would be great and really appreciated. 

Thanks in advance for anyone's help. lovecpf

Here are a few pics of the light in question:


----------



## bound (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi Luis,
This 5K bezel is "C"(IR+White+Blue)?
Can you forget it? ? ? ? ?
This light is there box, manuals?:thinking:


----------



## luisma (Dec 15, 2014)

I did have a member tell me is blue/ir/white but no box no manuals. Thanks Brian 

Luis


----------



## bound (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi,
Oh, if you can look at this body numbers?
If the body numbered is Korom series product number, then this 5K bezel may be transplanted into this body?
My guess.:naughty:
I also look forward to its correct answer.
Perhaps, Ai can explain its history?


----------



## Rat (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi
I have no solid answers but 

Did you buy it brand new like this ?

If not I would think it’s a Kroma lego as I have never seen a Kroma sold with that head.
 I was told that after the Darpa/Surefire lights Surefire had plenty of left overs which is what started the PKEF lights (PK Experimental Flashlight). So maybe somebody got their hands on one of those heads and just fitted one to a standard Kroma body.


----------



## luisma (Dec 17, 2014)

Thank you very much to everyone for your input, I think William you are correct that this must be a Lego. I didn't buy it brand new it was probably one of the first lights I bought since I do not have any information on it. After a buying a few lights and seeing I was taking this hobby seriously I started keeping track of all the lights I bought.
Again thank you to everyone for your information.

Luis


----------

